# Salters' Hall Sermons Against Popery



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 17, 2008)

Does anyone know where one might find a copy of the _Salters' Hall Sermons Against Popery_ (1735)? 

Contributors include: John Barker, Samuel Chandler, George Smith, Samuel Wright, William Harris, Obadiah Hughes, Jeremiah Hunt, Joshua Bayes, John Newman, Jabez Earle, Moses Lowman, Benjamin Grosvenor, Thomas Leavesly, Joseph Burrough and Daniel Neal.


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2008)

For what it's worth I did turn up a response by Richard Challoner on Abe Books

AbeBooks: Search Results - Salters' Hall Sermons Against Popery


----------



## Pilgrim (Feb 17, 2008)

Cambridge University Library


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks for looking, brother!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Feb 18, 2008)

VirginiaHuguenot said:


> Does anyone know where one might find a copy of the _Salters' Hall Sermons Against Popery_ (1735)?
> 
> Contributors include: John Barker, Samuel Chandler, George Smith, Samuel Wright, William Harris, Obadiah Hughes, Jeremiah Hunt, Joshua Bayes, John Newman, Jabez Earle, Moses Lowman, Benjamin Grosvenor, Thomas Leavesly, Joseph Burrough and Daniel Neal.



Salters' Hall was the place where the English Presbyterians agreed not to enfoce subscription to the WCF.


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 18, 2008)

Daniel Ritchie said:


> VirginiaHuguenot said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know where one might find a copy of the _Salters' Hall Sermons Against Popery_ (1735)?
> ...



The 1719 conference at Salters' Hall was indeed tragic.


----------

